# Wisconsin fishing rules?



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am going on a trip to lake Michigan fishing salmon. While researching the WI DNR website I found that "motor trolling" is illeagal in most lakes. Why is it against the law to fish the way most everyone fishes in the uper midwest?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Mallard,

PM windjammer from this site. His name is Jon. One of his buddies (Charlie) is a guide on Lake Mich I believe. I am sure he would be more than willing to explain anything you need to know.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

I talked to a few of the fisherman I know and best thing we could come up with was this. Trolling is a very effective way to cover such a great amount of water that many of our inland lakes would be succeptible to overharvest.

People have a habit in this state of finding a hot lake and milking them dry. It does not take long before everyone and their brother finds out and pounds them til they dry up. Many of our inland lakes are fairly small so boat traffic may be another issue with the trolling fisherman and pleasure boaters having increased conflicts. There are exceptions to the no trolling rule however. In the WI fishing regulations book it will list by county specific rules for lakes that are not the norm. Hope this helps!

Here's a pic from this morning to whet your appetite mallard. We finished 10 for 13. My uncle and I made a morning run out of Manitowoc. We were limited out in less than 2 hours. The action was so fast I never got to set our sixth rod up. While setting up our third rod the first one went off and I never got to sit down until the last fish was in the boat. The action here has been incredible lately because of nothing but west winds for quite some time. Fish are concentrated close in due to all the warm water being pushed out. When are you coming out? Which port are you going to be fishing out of?

Tight lines and screamin' drags,
Jon


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am leaving either tommorow or tuesday, and heading to Baileys Harbor.
For the small boat guys (anything under 24') like myself,you have to like it when the warm water blows out and the fish move in close.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey mallard let me know how your trip went when you return. Or if you have computer access and catch this while you are here I can give you any current info I have. This weekend I'll be pounding the lake hard, Friday is the start of the Two Rivers Salmon Derby. But you can't go tellin anyone fishing in it, that info is classified. :gag: Maybe with some luck my team will be able to take first and win the boat that is the prize for first place HAHAHA!

Leo, BTW Charlie is no longer a "guide". His technical name was "first mate", he must now be referred to as "Captain" he passed his captains course with flying colors! It only cost him 800$ for the course . Man, just think how many DSD's that would buy!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats to Capt Charlie and I guess that makes you his First Mate?? I always knew!!


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Golly I sure am gonna have fun watchin him tie you in a knot the next time he sees you! Better yet why don't you make a trip out on lake Mich. next time your out. We'll make up some special cement shoes just for you!

Where was Bob's hand again in that picture on your fridge? I still think he was squeezin your porkchops. BUUUUUURRRRRRRN!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Do you really want to get me going?


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Uncle


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats Uncle Leo to you!! Just kidding! Hey is the bite still on and if so for how long? Sept??? Wouldn't mind migrating to the slot machine and wetting a line as well!


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

They'll bite all the way up to the spawning run in oct. Then when they get up the rivers around here people go snagging for them(illegal). Sept is actually a super good time for the big mamas. All the 4 year old fish are concentrated in close waiting to make thier run. And they are still pretty much silver yet, not all black and gross.

Dude, if you wanna do a cast and blast when you are here that would be sweet! I know Capt. Charlie would be all over that like a fat lady at a buffet line. Pm or call me with some dates as soon as you know.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will know mid Aug! I will keep you posted!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Leo, You have to try it.I just got back and cought salmon all week until my arms ached. These fish are like small mouth bass on steroids. I broke a dipsey diver rod, burned up a reel, and broke a landing net. The kings are hard on equipment!
One fish that I wanted to try for but did not go after was steelhead. If there were any temperature breaks out on the lake, they were over 10 miles out and too far for my boat.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Good to hear you had a great time. Caught plenty of Kings in AK. They never get old!!

I assume you will be bringing some canned or smoked salmon and some crackers next spring!! :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

You bet! I came back with my limit of 10 and the fillets filled 2 coolers.
One Kenai king will fill more than two coolers though.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

mallard said:


> Leo, You have to try it.I just got back and cought salmon all week until my arms ached. These fish are like small mouth bass on steroids. I broke a dipsey diver rod, burned up a reel, and broke a landing net. The kings are hard on equipment!
> One fish that I wanted to try for but did not go after was steelhead. If there were any temperature breaks out on the lake, they were over 10 miles out and too far for my boat.


Glad to hear you had a blast mallard!

You don't have to be out real far for the rainbows. We get them right where all the other fish are. Usually after our dipseys and 'riggers are set we will start putting out highlines in the morning before light. Rainbows usually like it a little cooler but are almost always found at or near the surface. The 'bows like hot colored spoons like the oranges reds yellows greens etc. Put a hot colored spoon out on a leadcore or regular mono line with a planer board way out in front of it and get ready to see the most acrobatic fish in the great lakes. Not to mention they are the best eating fish out there also! Maybe I'm telling you a whole lot of crap you already know but I hope this helps you out. BTW there are 2 strains of 'bows in LM, you have your regular steelhead and then you have the skamania which are alot thinner than the others. They pretty much look like torpedoes and have no girth.

Once agian glad to see your trip was a success!

Jon


----------

